# Thien Baffle - 5" ports?



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Sorry for another TB thread but I've been struggling to find 5" pipe or duct and thought I'd ask for help. Everything seems to be either 4" or 6" but from info I have gathered here: http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm
and elsewhere I should use 5". I have a new to me 2HP dust collector that has a 5" inlet. It comes with a wye for two 4" hose connections, but since I'm going to build a Thien baffle I want to use 5" ports and take it as far as I can before reducing to 4" close to the machine. 

For reference, here is my DC in it's new location. I will be building a platform that it will sit on with the separator underneath. 









So has anyone done this with 5" ports? I did find these at PennStIndustries:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/R-90E05.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/N-90E05.html
but they seem to have a very wide arc which would mean a tall baffle. Does that matter?


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

I am actually useing the furnace type 5" 45's from the home centers in my FB and it works awsome. it seems to have a narrower arc than the links you included.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

OK I found some 90 degree like that which look better.

This one is $16.98
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...splay?catalogId=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051

This is $4.10
http://www.homedepot.com/Building-M...d=10053&langId=-1&keyword=5+in.&storeId=10051

Huge difference in price which may be the gauge? Any concern about them collapsing under higher suction than they were designed to handle? It would be really helpful if I could go the cheap route.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 15, 2012)

shop dad - if you read through the entire Thien forum (http://www.cgallery.com/smf/), this is the link you referenced you posted, you will find some post where they have used 5" pipe in the Thien TopHat. 

I plan to build two of the TopHat units, one for my Ridgid shop vac and one for my Grizzly as you have. With the Grizzly I will remove the Motor and Impeller Assembly, rotate it 90 degrees (to the left as in your picture) and connect the 6" intake directly to the top of the Thein TopHat. The input to my TopHat will be 6" thus I avoid the 5" issue. This is to avoid several pipe bends which restrict the air flow. The TopHat will sit on top of a 30 gal Brute can. I'm thinking of using a cam-lift to lift the TopHat and Motor and Impeller Assembly when the Brute can needs to be emptied. It is only necessary to lift the unit 1-2 inches.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

OK, I'm intrigued by this. So are you saying you are looking to do with your DC what Brink did with his shop vac here?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/my-shop-vac-dust-collection-combo-36491/


----------

